# Uaru Spawning



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

My Uaru's have been spawning regularly every 2 weeks, however they look after the eggs for exactly 3 days and then eat them everytime.

I do not want to hatch artificially as I want to see them raise their babies - anyone have similar experience and recommendations?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am assuming that it could be stress related.

Are they in a community tank? How big is the tank?

I had a similar experience with my Angels. They were in a 29Gallon tank by themselves and they would always eat the eggs after 3 days. I left them alone for 3 batches and they kept doing the same thing.

Once I moved them to my 155Gallon (just them), they laid eggs again, only this time they actually took care of the fry (even after free swimming stage).

Hopefully my experience can help you out.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Interesting

I currently have three Uaru's (5" size) and an Angel in a 90G in a busy part of the house. So it could be stress/too much activity past their tank. I will upgrade them to a 125G i have in storage and will see if that works

thanks


----------

